# Drywall Rings



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

If you have Arlington try caddys version it's a little bigger. If you have caddys version I have no idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I do have the black Arlington's. I will try to dig up the blue Caddy's....
Thanks.

It is so frustrating dealing with clueless apprentices. It's either they get it, or they don't, and this guy does not.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Put in a two gang and call it a day.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

drewsserviceco said:


> Put in a two gang and call it a day.


 That doesn't work when he cut the top & bottom of the hole too big.....

I guess it could work, if I used the existing hole as the center, and make the 2 gang proper size on both ends.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> That doesn't work when he cut the top & bottom of the hole too big.....
> 
> I guess it could work, if I used the existing hole as the center, and make the 2 gang proper size on both ends.




Use a 4 11/16 mud ring ...



Pete


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Might be big enough to put a regular mud ring through the hole and hold it in place with some liquid nails or some other adhesive.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Bite the bullet.

He screwed up.

You screwed up, you trusted him.

You're going to have to install Pete's suggestion -- a 4-11 ring...

&&&&&&&

To get the ring into position - - making sure it has the required depth/ rise -- notch it out so that it looks like a huge letter "*C*."

Bandsaw preferred, hacksaw will do.

Then you can rock the mud ring through the fouled up hole.

Some (sheet rock through to tin steel) self-tapping, flat headed screws would be handy at this time. ( They're long enough to shoot through plaster, too. )

[ They have fine threads and are very dark. Scrounge at your next opportunity. ]

Now, let the mudder do his thing, you're not able to trim out until his repair is made. ( If pushed, do it yourself. )

Yet, ...yet,... there are such things as Jumbo trim plates. I guess you might find a source that sells Jumbos that are suitable for LV data-com.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Oversized plate...

http://www.suttlesolutions.com/cata...-vdv-combo-assem-68con-110idc-3ghz-video.html


----------



## mapmd (Oct 26, 2014)

Spark Master said:


> It is so frustrating dealing with clueless apprentices. It's either they get it, or they don't, and this guy does not.


You make it sound like you've NEVER cut a hole too big. Come on man.
Think back to your first year. 

Or maybe say: _"when you cut this out make sure to use the inside measurements"

_Not trying to insult, but come on, lets be fair. But since you haven't let him go yet his labor is obviously worth more than what you're paying him. Isn't that true with all apprentices though?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

mapmd said:


> You make it sound like you've NEVER cut a hole too big. Come on man.
> Think back to your first year.
> 
> Or maybe say: _"when you cut this out make sure to use the inside measurements"
> ...


So many things are just common sense. If you can't look at something, and figure it out, then there is something to be desired. And I don't pay him, the boss does.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Spark Master said:


> So many things are just common sense. If you can't look at something, and figure it out, then there is something to be desired. And I don't pay him, the boss does.


You're killing me.

Common sense and apprentices -- they rarely meet.

What you take as common sense reflects your lifetime of experiences.

With rare exceptions, apprentices don't have any practical experiences relevant to our trade to draw from.

What this means is that for quite some time, you'll have to re-rate your apprentice -- back to "audience", personal and private.

Not a one expects to figure out things 'on their own' -- and rightly so -- for to an almost universal degree, they can't.

One reason for this is that they have absolutely no idea of to what standard they should work, how fast something is normally done, what are the typical hidden-in-the-stud bay risk factors are...

Good luck.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Using 1 neutral wire for a 3 phase circuit is not common sense. That is a taught skill that usually comes from the class room. 

Cutting in an old work box, or LV bracket, that he done before is common sense. If you can't look at something, and figure out if the hole is too big, it will fall in........ I don't know what to say.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would just cut over to the stud and patch it. $50 pays for a lot of patching.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You lucked out, it's only sheet rock.

AND, it's a LV ring.

ANYTIME old work is at issue... you can't assume anything... generally ...this goes double when an apprentice is in the picture.

There are some nice, elegant, dry wall cut-in videos posted to YouTube that are worth a view.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tvU0seMTp0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPLlZ1JGB9Q

Courtesy of the IBEW.


----------



## mapmd (Oct 26, 2014)

Spark Master said:


> So many things are just common sense. If you can't look at something, and figure it out, then there is something to be desired. And I don't pay him, the boss does.


Ahhh! So if you're the J-man and the apprentice under you ****s up....too bad. YOUR job, YOU teach.

If he's a true noobie YOU don't let him out of your sight and YOU detail every little tidbit about how and where you want something done. 

But if he's got some experience AND you trust him then by all means give him a day's worth of tasks and leave him to it. 

It's not his fault for being new, but it is your responsibility to train and it is ultimately your job site. Do you know how many times I've gotten in trouble because a Private under me F-ed up? Not many, actually, because _*I*_ dealt with that ****. Doesn't matter, if it's YOUR soldier it's your soldier, idiot or not.

If your boss wonders why things are taking so long or are messed up, tell him to rotate apprentices more (mine does every 3-4 days or so, and also takes into account which jobs need someone experiences and which ones can afford a newbie for a few days).


----------

